# Gaston, NC - #3460 M PTS 6/20



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#3460 Male marked aggressive yet adoptable, avail 6/20


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Aggressive yet adoptable? Sounds like an oxymoron to me.....

Anyway today's the day for Mr. 3460........
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

